# Drought threatens U.S. food prices



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'll be copying parts from an article. You can read the whole thing here:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...-food-prices/2012/06/27/gJQAzNZd7V_story.html

A drought in the Corn Belt and elsewhere in the Midwest has pushed the bushel price of corn up about 27 percent in the past month alone, and there is little sign of rain in the near future, a forecast that could soon push up food costs across the country, meteorologists say.

Last week, 63 percent of the corn crop was rated in good or better condition, according to the Agriculture Department. This week, that figure had fallen to 56 percent.

Concerns arise as the crop approaches pollination, a particularly sensitive two-week period when bad weather can inflict significant damage.

"You only get one chance to pollinate over 1 quadrillion kernels," said Bill Lapp, president of Advanced Economic Solutions, a Omaha-based commodity consulting firm. "There's always some level of angst at this time of year, but it's significantly greater now and with good reason. We've had extended periods of drought."

In less than a month, the future price of a bushel of corn has risen from $4.99 to $6.33, Lapp said. The supply of corn in the United States, meanwhile, is down about 8 percent from last year, according to Agriculture Department statistics.

The area affected by the drought is a swath of the Midwest that reaches as far west as Kansas, as far south as Arkansas and as far east as Indiana, according to the National Weather Service, and the dry conditions have come on fast.

Last week, about 19 percent of the contiguous United States was facing drought conditions characterized as severe or worse. This week that percentage had grown to 24 percent, according to federal forecasters.

*"Based on the drought outlook, the potential for further degradation is very high, and the potential to reach exceptional levels of drought - where there are major crop failures - is very high,*" said Matthew Rosencrans, a Weather Service meteorologist. "The climate signals we are looking at right now don't correlate with wetness in that region."

Jay Armstrong, owner and operator of Armstong Farms in Kansas, flew his small plane over a portion of the affected area and landed with the impression that the potential damage is far worse than is commonly understood.

"At this time of year, when you look down in a place like Indiana or Illinois, you should see just lush green fields," Armstrong said. "I saw bare soil. I just thought to myself, the market has no idea what's coming."


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.stevequayle.com/News.alert/12_Cosmic/120602.IN.drought.html

Alert From Indiana Farmer--You'd Better Pay Attention--Food Prices To Soar

July 1, 2012

Steve,
I am a non-gmo farmer in southern Indiana and we are a week or two from a total loss or at best a 50% reduction on the corn crop. It was 104 yesterday and no rain in sight. The popcorn is in the pollination stage and is very stressed. If corn doesn't pollinate its a total loss no matter what happens the rest of the year.The field corn is in better shape but is still in desperate need of rain. The I-69 interstate is being built from Evansville to Indianapolis and is almost finished to the from Evansville to the Crane naval base. Its getting very serious and I don't belive in coincidences. I have a source that told me there has not been a rain out day on the I-69 job since March can you say "Weather Wars" or "Judgement Day ".
This is a very serious situation tell your "flock" to get some food asap.
Thanks Steve And Hawk for your work
Todd


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I can only be crude and say...NO CHIT!!!

I sent this to my contacts today..I know! *but I can't help myself*..it's that controlling, 'needing to help' voice inside that continues to badger me.

http://seasonedcitizenprepper.com/getting-started-in-food-storage/

Getting Started in Food Storage&#8230;&#8230;a Virtual Tour of a Grocery Store


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

on a more positive note:

ACME Fresh Sweet Corn

SAVE $4.60 on 10 WITH CARD

10 EARS FOR $2

6/30 - 7/6


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

"I just thought to myself, the market has no idea what's coming."

BillS..can we change that??

:the _sheeple_, with their 'blings' watching DWTS and Kardashians, have no idea what's coming"........


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

JayJay said:


> "I just thought to myself, the market has no idea what's coming."
> 
> BillS..can we change that??
> 
> :the _sheeple_, with their 'blings' watching DWTS and Kardashians, have no idea what's coming"........


If we plan to change it by talking to the folks on the forum, we're kinda preaching to the choir. If we take it outside, we're considered nutjobs. Kinda between the old rock and hard place. I talk to friends, and I even had one buy some wise food...hey, it's a start, and he can bring it when he and the missus come over after shtf. Other than that, most folks aren't willing to embrace bad news to the point where they are willing to do something about it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

On Friday, spot July corn futures closed at $7.43-1/4 per bushel

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/09/grains-weekahead-idUSL2E8I6EAU20120709

Wheat for September delivery jumped 38.75 cents to $8.38 a bushel
http://www.indexmundi.com/commodities/?commodity=wheat

I dont know what the current prices for these grains are but the futures prices are on the rise.

Better start stocking up.


----------

